# US CBP Nab Colombian (Impersonating?) US Army Officer



## The Bread Guy (14 Oct 2010)

"Army Imposter Encountered Entering the U.S. From Colombia"

Intriguing part:


> .... During the exam, a set of orders were found which appeared to be authentic. The orders had Rivera’s name, home address, DOB, SSN on them. They were on authentic U.S. Army letterhead and directed him to report to MacDill AFB in Tampa, FL .....



Gotta work on the alibi, though....


> .... Stated he works as a security guard and that he was in Colombia to propose to his girlfriend.  When asked about the Army uniform he stated that he went to Colombia to play paintball ....



Not _just_ a poseur?


> .... Investigation revealed that Rivera may have ties to the Colombian FARC.  The Revolutionary Armed Forces of Colombia. Who have been designated as a terrorist organization ....


----------

